# Fuente para led de 1W



## demiang (Jun 30, 2010)

Hola! tengo una consulta sobre un problema que tengo. Necesito alimentar un led de 1W el cual trabaja con 3.4V y 350 mA. Tengo una tensión de entrada de 12V y ya probe conectando una resistencia de 27 ohms y 5W cerámica y calienta demasiado. 
Luego hice este circuito q encontré con un Lm317 

que según leí soporta hasta 1,5A. El tema es que con disipador y todo también calienta demasiado. Lo deje prendido varios minutos y funciona perfecto pero me preocupa el tema de la temperatura. Como podria solucionarlo. Desde ya muchas gracias. Aunque no participe mucho siempre estoy leyendo todos los post y aprendo mucho. Saludos


----------



## danielxxx (Jun 30, 2010)

hey, hola yo e conectado igual un led de 1w y igual lo alimento con un lm317, claro con otro circuito que encontre aqui en elforo. Si colocas un dicipador y un extractor jala muy bien. aca esta el link: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ente-fija-regulable-voltimetro-digital-17708/


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 30, 2010)

Hola.

Para un LED es mejor una fuente de corriente constante.

Prueba este circuito, el regulador disipa casi 3W por lo que debe tener un disipador.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## danielxxx (Jun 30, 2010)

Hola elaficionado, como sacaste el valor de  la resistencia de 3.6? yo intente de todo y queme varios por no sacar bien el valor.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 30, 2010)

Hola.
Vref=1.25V --------> Vref= voltaje de referencia del LM317
El Vallor de R = Vref / Iled ------------ Iled = corriente del LED.

Potencia de R , P=1.25VxIled, Se usa Pr=2xP ----- Pr= potencia de la resistencia.

Para Iled= 0.35A 
R=3.6 ohm
P= 0.4W ---> Pr=1W
Vled=3.4V ---------> Vled=voltaje del LED
La potencia del regulador Preg=(Vin-Vout) x Iled
Para Vin=12V, Vout=Vref + Vled = 1.25V + 3.4V
Preg=(12V-4.65)x0.35A = 2.5725W.

Espero que sea esto lo que deseas saber.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 30, 2010)

No se que calculos hizo elaficionado pero


> Preg=(12V-4.65)x0.35A = 2.5725A


La potencia no da en A! y tampoco son 2,57W.

Es COMPLETAMENTE normal que se caliente porque esta disipando una potencia de (12V-3,6V)x 350mA = 2,94W
Si no queres que se caliente tenes que usar un regulador de corriente en conmutacion... que es mas complejo de hacer


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 30, 2010)

Hola.

La potencia que disipa el LM317 es (Vin-Vout)xIled, de donde Vout= 1.25V + Vled (ver hoja de datos del LM317).

Si mide con un voltímetro Vout a tierra del LM317 y debe dar Vref +Vled

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Gracias por hacer ver el error A en lugar de W.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 30, 2010)

> La potencia que disipa el LM317 es (Vin-Vout)xIled, de donde Vout= 1.25V + Vled (ver hoja de datos del LM317).


En la formula de potencia estamos de acuerdo, pero por que el  "+1,25V"?  de donde sale?
Porque la formula para calcular la corriente es esta


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 30, 2010)

Hola.

Parece que está confundiendo la potencia que disipa la resistencia con la potencia que disipa el regulador (LM317)

La potencia de Rled = Vref x Iled = 1.25V x 0.35A
Vout=Vref + Vload = Vref + Vled
La potencia del regulador Preg= (Vin - Vout) x Ireg = (12V- (1.25V + 3.4V) ) x 0.35A



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 1, 2010)

Ahhhhh ahora si


----------



## mati89 (Jul 1, 2010)

con 1 o 2 7803 funcionaria a perfeccion y no tendrias que hacer tanto circuito vienen en dos encapsulados comprate el que se banque mas potencia con este circuito de dos 7803 tenes casi 3A

el LM317 es bueno pero no esta pensado para hacer esto


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 1, 2010)

> el LM317 es bueno pero no esta pensado para hacer esto


Asi que el Lm317 no esta pensado para hacer fuentes de corriente constante... raro porque hasta en la hoja de datos lo dice...
Motivos?


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 1, 2010)

Te lo dice On-Semi.
Ahora: ¿Uds. se dan cuenta que van a terminar en Moderación?


----------



## jreyes (Jul 1, 2010)

Hola !

Creo que debería evaluar la posibilidad de usar un regulador conmutado tal como el LM2575S:



Acá en Chile se vende a 2.2 USD + impuesto.


Adiosín...!


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 1, 2010)

> Te lo dice On-Semi.


Y ese loco quien es??  
Mi comentario era para Mati89 que dice:


> "el LM317 es bueno pero no esta pensado para hacer esto"





> Ahora: ¿Uds. se dan cuenta que van a terminar en Moderación?


Por?



> Creo que debería evaluar la posibilidad de usar un regulador conmutado tal como el LM2575S:


Si pero con realimentacion de corriente en vez de tension...


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 1, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Si pero con alimentación de corriente en vez de tensión...


Si mal no recuerdo, pide el feedback 1,23v: va el LED de 1W y una resistencia de 3,6Ω; cuando circulen 350mA por la resistencia van a caer 1,23v que es justo lo que el feedback pide.

El LM3404 esta hecho para esto, incluso viene ya el circuito hecho con los cables por menos plata.

Se van a ir a moderación por repetir un tema repetido. Antes me gustaría salvar algún gráfico por la dedicación, pero no se donde ponerlo  También por responder con LM317 a un problema de disipación de calor (da lo mismo poner 2 o 3 resistencias en serie en vez de 1).


----------



## demiang (Jul 1, 2010)

Muchisimas gracias a todos por las respuestas, Nilfred me podrias pasar el circuito con el LM3404 para poder alimentar mi led? Muchas gracias


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 1, 2010)

Si sos de Argentina, lo compras hecho haciendo clic en el link que te dí, si lo queres hacer te fijas en el datasheet.


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 1, 2010)

> Si mal no recuerdo, pide el feedback 1,23v: va el LED de 1W y una resistencia de 3,6Ω; cuando circulen 350mA por la resistencia van a caer 1,23v que es justo lo que el feedback pide.


Si, pero metiendo un transistor bajamos esa tension a 0,7V y la disipacion disminuye mucho.



> Se van a ir a moderación por repetir un tema repetido.


 buenooo, te llegaron las cosas que te mande sobre leds? sino avisame y yo armo algo BIEN COMPLETO (desde lo basico hasta drivers conmutados) y vos le pones la chinche y lo mandas a la wiki.


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 1, 2010)

No me imagino como va el transistor ¿Me ilustras? Yo usaría un OpAmp para eso.
Me las baje al toque pero no abrí el archivo, atribuido a una extraña mezcla entre curiosidad, desinterés y falta de tiempo.
Casualmente la Wiki tiene eso de colaborativo, vos lo pones en la Wiki como te salga, después yo voy a la Wiki y le pongo la chinche que haga falta.
Hago extensiva la invitación para *elaficionado* que lo veo con ganas de postear sobre LEDs.
Y todos los que quieran aportar sobre LEDs, también, a la Wiki porque acá terminan indefectiblemente moderados.

Bueno, ahí cree un esqueleto en la Wiki. ¡Que se diviertan! Me esta llamando mi mujer...


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Nilfred (Jul 1, 2010)

No me convence, a simple vista R3 debería ser una fuente de corriente (semi-)constante, no un simple resistor. Después me fijo como funciona el feedback en ese integrado para no seguir escribiendo al pedo si estoy equivocado.


----------



## demiang (Jul 3, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Para un LED es mejor una fuente de corriente constante.
> 
> ...


 
Bueno gente, eh armado el circuito q*UE* me recomendo elaficionado y la verdad q*UE* funciona de pelos. Muchisimas gracias a todos de verdad. Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 3, 2010)

Reitero que hice un esqueleto en la Wiki para LEDs
Este tema se hunde una vez salvados esos dibujos.


----------



## mufo (Mar 13, 2011)

Nilfred dijo:


> Te lo dice On-Semi.
> Ahora: ¿Uds. se dan cuenta que van a terminar en Moderación?



nilfred me gustaria implementar el circuito (FIGURA 4) que posteas en ese pdf de ON... 
quiero (me encantaria) saber como se calculan las resistencias del transistor 2222 (por lo que entiendo esta como corte-saturacion o interruptor), porque supongo que la resistencia Rsense debe ser la que limita la corriente del lm317 y esa depende del consumo de mis leds (los cuales son de 3.5v 700mA y en vez de ir 3 en serie como en el diagrama yo necesito poner 4 en serie). quiero implementar ese circuito porque mi hermano esta haciendo una lampara para su acuario con esos leds y me pidio ayuda. 

si me puede ayudar con esto seria de mucha ayuda para mi =)

se que el tema es viejo pero es de gran importancia para mi hermano poder terminar esto!

gracias


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 14, 2011)

El 2222 que yo conozco es de 600 mA y le vas a pedir 700 mA,  Lo mismo al 317 solo le vas poder poner 2 series de 700 mA. Pero bueno, esta el 338 y el 350 así que ponele que sí:

Ley de Ohm: ¿La tenes clara?
Para saturar el 2222 a 700 mA (si fuera posible) necesitas 70 mA en la base.
La resistencia del 317 la calculas entonces para 770 mA
La tensión del todo el proyecto tendrá que ser 3.5x4+0.6+1.25+4 = 19,85 V - 29.85 V
Te sale mas barato un 317 para cada serie.

No se si te diste cuenta que este hilo se trata básicamente de lo que NO hay que hacer para drivear un LED de 1W y bueno, vos queres lo mismo para 2,5 W... ¿Que le vamos a hacer? Hay de todo en la viña del Señor.

La solución pasa por el LM3404 o algún otro driver conmutado que consigas. De otra forma todo termina en mucho calor.


----------



## mufo (Mar 15, 2011)

mientras pregunte aqui hice mis investigaciones, corrigeme si esta mal:
para que este en corte el 2222 necesita minimo una corriente de base de Ib = Ic / Hfe
(tomando como Hfe el minimo valor que aparece en la hoja de datos

para el 2222 viene siendo 30, entonces:
Ib = 700 / 30 = 23.3333 = 24 mA

esto es asi?

lo otro, leyendo el data del 2222 dice que su corriente maxima es de 800mA (primera pagina) 

lo que no entendi es como calculaste el voltaje del proyecto completo, que significa cada numero.

otra cosa, no habia pensado usar el 338 o el 350, la pregunta esta aqui: se puede usar la misma configuracion del pdf con el 338 o el 350?


PD: el fabricante dice que a 350mA es el consumo promedio pero estos leds consumen maximo 700mA... tomando en cuenta los 350mA caen en categoria 1w


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 15, 2011)

No importa si tu LED es de 1W o mas, el tema es que este circuito lineal que piensas usar es muy ineficiente para esa potencia. Tus peces van a tener calor todo el año.

Me parece que agarraste un datasheet del año del ñaupa cuando el 2222 venía en encapsulado metálico, ahora viene en TO92: El hFe no es constante, tiene una curva, vos estas mesclando el hFe máximo con Ib mínimo para asegurar saturación ¿Te parece bien? Si te parece, metele.

Si 700 mA es el "Absolute maximum rating" esos LEDs son de 350 mA, y todo pinta mejor... ¿Miraste la Wiki? Hay un integradito lineal para regular 320-350 mA y para 700 mA podes poner 2 en paralelo. AMC7135

El 338 y el 350 es exactamente lo mismo que el 317 ¿Datasheet? Pero 10 veces mas caro.

El 2222 de encapsulado metálico te va a salir mas caro que el 317, analizando costos te conviene meterle un 317 por serie, analizando eficiencia no te conviene nada de esto.

La tensión total sale de sumar todas las tensiones involucradas en la serie, componente por componente, datasheet por datasheet. La potencia total disipada en calor te la dejo como ejercicio.


----------



## manu840 (May 2, 2011)

demiang dijo:


> Bueno gente, eh armado el circuito q*UE* me recomendo elaficionado y la verdad q*UE* funciona de pelos. Muchisimas gracias a todos de verdad. Saludos


-----------

Hola a todos, mi pregunta es si antes del capacitor electrolñitico de 4700 uf ya viene de una fuente regulada a 12v? muchas gracias!


----------



## elaficionado (May 2, 2011)

Hola.

El condensador es de la fuente de alimetación.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## manu840 (May 4, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> El condensador es de la fuente de alimetación.
> 
> ...


-----

Gracias aficionado! muy gentil tu respuesta! Saludos cordiales!
manu


----------



## pedrodamian (Mar 9, 2012)

mati89 dijo:


> con 1 o 2 7803 funcionaria a perfeccion y no tendrias que hacer tanto circuito vienen en dos encapsulados comprate el que se banque mas potencia con este circuito de dos 7803 tenes casi 3A
> 
> el LM317 es bueno pero no esta pensado para hacer esto



y donde es que encuentro informacion de esté pues estoy buscando un regulador de 3.3v que no sea el LM317??


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 9, 2012)

Hola.

Mira la hoja de datos del LM7833.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cristian_elect (Mar 11, 2012)

Yo hice uno circuito para alimentar mi led funciona bien pero no se auto regula así que sirve con una fuente que no varié mucho.
El diodo D3 que use estaba en el simulador pueden usar otro.
  Muchos circuitos que vi aquí consumen más que el LED entonces para que sirve usar led.
   Usamos led para no consumir mucha energía y producir menos calor.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 11, 2012)

Hola.

Mira aquí: Ver el archivo adjunto 66812

Chao.
elafcionado.


----------



## cristian_elect (Mar 11, 2012)

Qué buena idea del circuito en la simulación sale un sobre impulso muy grande si probaste el circuito no quema los leds o la simulación en el proteus no lo hace bien.


----------



## tinchusbest (Mar 11, 2012)

el lm317 no se puede hacer switching,en el datasheet no esta el circuito,espero que te de una idea


----------



## djkerman (May 2, 2013)

Buenas... como andan?
Les hago una consulta, arme el circuito del aficionado, me anda perfectamente. le puse 3 led de 1 watt en serie y el lm318 lo monte en un disipdador pero calienta muy poco, quizas no esta en su efectividad maxima el led, pero creo que esta a un 85-90% es mas que aceptable. 
AHora tengo una duda, quiero agregar mas leds en serie, pero tendria que subir la tension de entrada y este caso no puedo, podria poner 2 series de 3 led en paralelo pero aca ya tendria que regular 700ma y cambiar el valor de la R?... Tambien compre el lm338 pero estoy probando con los 317 para no hacer lio....
O si tienen alguna idea me podrian decir... Perdon si mi idea esta mal...

Muchas gracias...


----------



## blanko001 (May 2, 2013)

Cambias la resistencia por una de 1.8 ohm para que te limite a 0.7A. Con los 12V te anda sin problemas, estarías en los límites de tensión pero debe funcionar.  Eso sí, debes saber si tu fuente entrega más de los 0.7A yo diría que al menos el doble de corriente para que trabaje descansada.

Por otra parte, me llegaron unos integrados que pedí a la TI para experimentar con iluminación LED; el integrado en cuestión es el LM3404HV que soporta hasta 75VDC (version HV). Adjunto el esquema del montaje. 

Además quiero que sea alimentado desde el suministro de 120VAC mediante una idea extraña que no sé si funciona (o explota); planeo rectificar con diodos zener y lograr reducir el voltaje. No sé si en algun otro lugar se ha visto de un puente hecho con zener pero sería bueno aprender de ello. También adjunto el esquema.

Si alguien en el foro sabe como energizar el circuito con el mínimo de componentes desde 120VAC se lo agradezco...


----------



## elaficionado (May 2, 2013)

Hola.

Mira esto: Ver el archivo adjunto 89899

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Además quiero que sea alimentado desde el suministro de 120VAC mediante una idea extraña que no sé si funciona (o explota); planeo rectificar con diodos zener y lograr reducir el voltaje. No sé si en algun otro lugar se ha visto de un puente hecho con zener pero sería bueno aprender de ello. También adjunto el esquema.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 91666


 
EXPLOTA !

Tendrías que poner la resistencia limitadora *antes* del puente 

Poné un amperímetro en "V1" 

Ver el archivo adjunto 91666


----------



## blanko001 (May 2, 2013)

Reconozco que desde un principio supuse que explotaría, pero tenía la esperanza que no... la idea sigue siendo utilizando 110V-120V de mi toma electrica, en principio una inductancia capacitiva lo solucionaría, pero utilizando un capacitor de unos 7uF, es decir 3 de 2uF y 1 de 1uF (todos en paralelo y a unos 250V). para dejar pasar solo los 350mA de un led de 1W. Creo que tendré que utilizar mis integrados en una fuente AC-DC.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> la idea sigue siendo utilizando 110V-120V de mi toma electrica, en principio una inductancia capacitiva lo solucionaría, pero utilizando un capacitor de unos 7uF, es decir 3 de 2uF y 1 de 1uF (todos en paralelo y a unos 250V). para dejar pasar solo los 350mA


 
Leete este post donde explican los problemas de intentar obtener mucha corriente  :

Fuente de voltaje sin transformador 20 mA 

Saludos !


----------



## blanko001 (May 28, 2013)

He pedido unas muestras gratis a la TI del LM3407 especial para drivers LED. Sin opcion de componentes SMD en pocas cantidades y se supone que sería "experimentalmente", construí 3 driver para led de 1W con componentes de facil adquisición. Realmente funcionan muy bien y aunque los conecte horas y horas no calientan nada los integrados; es decir ni se ponen tibios. Solo los LED disipan calor como es de esperar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2013)

Claro que no disipa si trabaja a conmutación 

Me reia de ver tus plaquetitas , cualquier inocente diría : -Yo la vi y solo tiene componentes comunes 


Ver el archivo adjunto 93255


Saludos !


----------



## blanko001 (May 28, 2013)

> Claro que no disipa si trabaja a conmutación


 Si, y de hecho le hice semejante superficie y encima la llené de estaño para que hiciera contacto con la "barriguita" del integrado jejeje, pero bueno... 



> Me reia de ver tus plaquetitas , cualquier inocente diría : -Yo la vi y solo tiene componentes comunes


 Y encima de todo es un integrado muy muy pequeño con 8 pines, es más pequeño que las resistencias.


----------



## Nelotadeo (Nov 18, 2016)

danielxxx dijo:


> Hola elaficionado, como sacaste el valor de  la resistencia de 3.6? yo intente de todo y queme varios por no sacar bien el valor.



Con estos dos calculadores puedes sacar las resis
http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz
http://www.reuk.co.uk/wordpress/electric-circuit/lm317-current-calculator/


----------

